# When will the Front Legs Pop? & other questions.



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello, 

I have several tadpoles that are at the point of developed back legs and fairly large budges in the front. I was wondering if anyone (using the provided photo) could give me a guess on when this tad's front legs are going to pop. If you have a guess, given the photo was taken today, post it here and I will be sure to update everyone when the legs do pop. Also, the front leg pouches look bigger in person to me. So what's your guess. 

Also, I just want to confirm something. Is this how the Tinc tadpole morph should be handled? Is this the correct chronological order? 
1. Raising Tadpoles as Normal.
2. Front Leg Pouches Get Quite Pronounced
3. Tadpole Stops Feeding 
4. Transfer Tadpole to tank with land to crawl on
5. Tadpole's Front Legs Pop 
6. Tadpole Absorbs Tail 
7. Tadpole Begins Eating Fruit Flies 

Is this how it goes? Do you guys wait for the front legs to pop before transferring the tad to the crawl out tank? 

Thanks for your help! 

PS: The Tad photographed is an azureus.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Most times you won't move the tadpole until the front legs pop. Then you move it into a container that it can crawl out in.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I just feed until the front legs pop and then transfer to a morph container.


----------

